# TOC Hygienic Leaf spring Identify off 1898 Wolff American



## Lux Low (Nov 8, 2018)

Trying to Identify  the Manufacture on this toc saddle.  I even think i even saw one here browsing last night and cannot find it again. I think it's Sager or Gilliam but don't know for sure. Thanx ahead for any info


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 8, 2018)

My guess would be Mesinger, I have some catalog pics I’ll post when I’m at my computer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locomotion (Nov 8, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1895-mesinger-mens-saddle-375-00.141231/#post-945275


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 10, 2018)

There were several makers and designs of the Hygienic saddles


----------



## locomotion (Nov 10, 2018)

Anyone able to restore those seats correctly?


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 10, 2018)

Pretty Sure Not Mesinger.  Saw a Spring set used on another Sager so leaning that way.   It has has laced leather which I replaced today as it came out.





well one may lose their mind researching, lucky in researching this I ID 2 other early TOC Saddles.
Early Garford with Unique Spring set. 





Found out this seat is a Gilliam,  Interesting how the men's seat pretty much has the ladies seat as the structure underneath its leather top.  





I am Gonna throw this out there for who is good at restoring sewn Hygienic saddles like " Brown "  I have 2 to recover





any further leads appreciated.


----------

